# Leo genetics ???



## shep1979 (Feb 24, 2008)

is there any sites were u can put in wot u plan to pair up and then it gives u the results , if u know wot i mean 

many thanks


----------



## sam12345 (Dec 28, 2007)

shep1979 said:


> is there any sites were u can put in wot u plan to pair up and then it gives u the results , if u know wot i mean
> 
> many thanks


Not unless your already clued up on how genetics work.

Most people on here are more than happy to help regardless of how many questions you ask... in fact i know many people like myself enjoy working out breeding outcomes (sad i know).

So if you need to know anything just stick the question in this section.


----------



## marcgroovyge (Apr 3, 2008)

Its not !00% what your looking for but might help Category:Morphs - Leopard Gecko Wiki


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

marcgroovyge said:


> Its not !00% what your looking for but might help Category:Morphs - Leopard Gecko Wiki


Definately a good resource. However, not a guide to outcomes, although, will tell you in parts what "ingredients" are required for particular morphs.

I agree with Sam, post any questions here, plents of "sad" :whistling2: people ready to answer for you.


----------



## shep1979 (Feb 24, 2008)

well if i put it all up someone will be there for a long time with my leo collection getting to about 50 now lol


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

shep1979 said:


> well if i put it all up someone will be there for a long time with my leo collection getting to about 50 now lol


Honestly, there are some of us who would give you the best pairings and outcomes. Try us :whistling2:


----------



## shep1979 (Feb 24, 2008)

males

reverse stripe albinos
mack snow het bells
normals
blazing blizzards
talbino 2 ruby eyes
enigma
talbino
murphys patternless
balbino mack snows

females

raptors
reverse stripe albinos
normals 
mack snows het bells
balbino mack snows
super snow het bells
blazzards
blazing blizzards
enigmas
tablinos
tangerine bells albino
balbinos
murphys patternless
super hypos
surper hypos carrot tails
patternless stripe projects
tangerine tornado

think thats all the morphs i have lol but there is about 50 leos in total as of this week


----------



## forgottenEntity (Sep 7, 2008)

I'll leave it to Mike etc to give you advice on best pairings from that list....

Just a quick post hijack to ask... If I put a Leo Morph calculator onto the web for people to use... would people want it? It's not hard to put one together and then work with others on here who know their morphs... so that we end up with a very complete tool with as many genetic traits on as possible for anyone on here (or indeed anywhere else in the world) to use. I am rather surprised there isnt one already though that's well known??

Anyway - short version: Would an online Leo Morph Calculator be... useful / wanted / seriously cool / waste of time / none of the above?


----------



## shep1979 (Feb 24, 2008)

forgottenEntity said:


> I'll leave it to Mike etc to give you advice on best pairings from that list....
> 
> Just a quick post hijack to ask... If I put a Leo Morph calculator onto the web for people to use... would people want it? It's not hard to put one together and then work with others on here who know their morphs... so that we end up with a very complete tool with as many genetic traits on as possible for anyone on here (or indeed anywhere else in the world) to use. I am rather surprised there isnt one already though that's well known??
> 
> Anyway - short version: Would an online Leo Morph Calculator be... useful / wanted / seriously cool / waste of time / none of the above?


do it it would be great loads of people would use/want it


----------



## LoveGeckos.com (Dec 7, 2008)

I have already createed a Leopard Gecko Genetics Calculator (LeoGen) and it's due to launch on Wednesday along with our new website.

Have a look on Wednesday and left me know what you think. All feedback, positive or negative is welcome.

Cheers
Andy


----------



## shep1979 (Feb 24, 2008)

is it any good and will it work?


----------



## LoveGeckos.com (Dec 7, 2008)

shep1979 said:


> is it any good and will it work?


lol ... what would be the point of releasing it ;-)

As with any new release there may be a few things to iron out and that is where feedback is very helpful.

I have written the engine, so should any new gene pop up, I can just add it to the database and all should work.

Thanks
Andy


----------



## forgottenEntity (Sep 7, 2008)

LoveGeckos.com said:


> lol ... what would be the point of releasing it ;-)
> 
> As with any new release there may be a few things to iron out and that is where feedback is very helpful.
> 
> ...


Cool, will have a nosey when you release it - Saves me the effort of writing one :lol2:


----------



## shep1979 (Feb 24, 2008)

well i will look forward to seeing it


----------



## TCReptile (Sep 9, 2008)

You know what would be really helpful, if there was a 'leogen' if they had little pics of what the hatchlings looked like. If a beginner knows that they have a 25% chance of getting x out, and a 25% chance of getting x out, but have never seen a hatchling how would they know which is which?


----------



## forgottenEntity (Sep 7, 2008)

TCReptile said:


> You know what would be really helpful, if there was a 'leogen' if they had little pics of what the hatchlings looked like. If a beginner knows that they have a 25% chance of getting x out, and a 25% chance of getting x out, but have never seen a hatchling how would they know which is which?


Funnily, that's exactly what I was going to try and do  Hopefully this one that Lovegeckos is doing can do that too


----------



## LoveGeckos.com (Dec 7, 2008)

forgottenEntity said:


> Funnily, that's exactly what I was going to try and do  Hopefully this one that Lovegeckos is doing can do that too


 
That's a good idea; it will not be in the initial release, but that is something we can plan to add.

The problem is always going to be getting pictures of hatchlings, you cannot just rip off other peoples pictures and you would need permission to use them.

Maybe each outcome could be linked to leopardgeckowiki until pictures are taken or submitted by users?

Anyhow, lets not get ahead of ourselves, lets see what you think first, and we can move on from there.

Cheers
Andy


----------



## SleepyD (Feb 13, 2008)

forgottenEntity said:


> I am rather surprised there isnt one already though that's well known??


there's the Genetics Wizard ~ have found it's pretty good for when I can't grab anyone for a quick answer : victory:


----------



## shep1979 (Feb 24, 2008)

SleepyD said:


> there's the Genetics Wizard ~ have found it's pretty good for when I can't grab anyone for a quick answer : victory:


ive had a look at that one and think its shit can only put one morph type in to it , its basic and not for me lol


----------



## SleepyD (Feb 13, 2008)

shep1979 said:


> ive had a look at that one and think its shit can only put one morph type in to it , its basic and not for me lol


lol don't know how you're using it then as I've used it for more then one morph type and found while it's basic it can give an overlay of whats wanted


----------



## shep1979 (Feb 24, 2008)

well i dont like it i tryed to put in , mack snow het bells x mack snow bells and just keeps saying go back and do this and that , why cant there be a simple program were i can put in mack snow het bells x mack snow bell = ect ect , simples


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

shep1979 said:


> well i dont like it i tryed to put in , mack snow het bells x mack snow bells and just keeps saying go back and do this and that , why cant there be a simple program were i can put in mack snow het bells x mack snow bell = ect ect , simples


12.5% Supersnow Bell
12.5% Supersnow het bell
25% Mack snow bell
25% Mack snow het bell
12.5% Bell albino
12.5% Normal het Bell

:whistling2:

Seriously though, the genetics wizard does work if used correctly. However, there are plenty of articles around that can help you figure things out for yourself. For example Articles (an excellent "beginner guide" imo.


----------



## dulwichgeckos (Jul 7, 2009)

Hey love gecko what time you posting that genetics calculator on your website?


----------



## forgottenEntity (Sep 7, 2008)

dulwichgeckos said:


> Hey love gecko what time you posting that genetics calculator on your website?


I think he's nearly there - I've been having a nosey at the preview version he's sent me a link to


----------



## dulwichgeckos (Jul 7, 2009)

Just had a look very cleaver mate


----------



## wheaty5 (Feb 3, 2008)

Would someone post the link as all i can get is their old website


Cheers


----------



## shep1979 (Feb 24, 2008)

he sent me the link to the preview version , its just wot ive been looking for ,easy to use and looks good , top bloke for putting his time into making it :2thumb:


----------



## Jesse (May 24, 2009)

I'd love to see this! I was so happy when corn calc was released, takes away a few headaches, ahaha.


----------



## oobernoob (Jun 4, 2009)

Anyone got a link for this leogen calculator yet? Been looking, can't find it


----------



## LoveGeckos.com (Dec 7, 2008)

oobernoob said:


> Anyone got a link for this leogen calculator yet? Been looking, can't find it


 
A beta version can be found at, Reptile Genetics Calculator - there are still a few things to iron out and a few features to add, but at least you will see which way it is heading.

If you have any comments / feedback / suggestions please email [email protected] - I don't always check the forums.

A more updated version will be available when my website gets updated sometime this week, nothing ever goes to plan.

I need to add Polygenetic traits, espcially for morphs like RAPTOR, it's not enough just to put Tremper Albino Eclipse.

Cheers
Andy


----------



## Jude (Jul 14, 2007)

I've had a little go of this calculator quickly just now and I love it already! I don't know enough about genetics to try and trip it up or anything and no doubt others will be able to suggest ways to improve it further... but for me I think it's great :2thumb:


----------



## oobernoob (Jun 4, 2009)

Awesome awesome calculator! Grats for putting the effort into making this programme up!


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

Looking good Andy. I'll put it through its paces later on


----------



## TCReptile (Sep 9, 2008)

LoveGeckos.com said:


> A beta version can be found at, Reptile Genetics Calculator - there are still a few things to iron out and a few features to add, but at least you will see which way it is heading.
> 
> If you have any comments / feedback / suggestions please email [email protected] - I don't always check the forums.
> 
> ...


Thank -you! This will come in handy!


----------



## sam12345 (Dec 28, 2007)

Looks spot on andy!
One thing ive noticed though which you've already kind of mentioned is the way it handles RAPTOR.
At the moment its classed anything carrying eclipse and tremper albino as a RAPTOR, which obviously isnt always the case.

I know you say you want to add polygenetic traits but it will be impossible for a program to handle these line bred traits. After all lets say ember x eclipse het albino or similar although it will produce tremper albino eclipses how many of these in reality will actually express every trait required for RAPTOR?

Perhaps just a little note attatched when RAPTOR or het RAPTOR is selected that the polygenetic traits associated with it may crop up.
Also it may be handy to have a het RAPTOR selection seen as most breeders label anything that has a RAPTOR parent het RAPTOR (and rightly so if its a good quality parent), this would also make it easier for the calculator to attatch the note to possible RAPTOR offspring and the traits that go with it, aso would make it easier for people that may not know RAPTOR is made up of various ressesive and polygenetic traits.

Im not trying to teach you to suck eggs but i know things can slip the mind when working on larger scaled projects.

Hope it helps mate!


----------



## Captainmatt29 (Feb 28, 2009)

LoveGeckos.com said:


> A beta version can be found at, Reptile Genetics Calculator - there are still a few things to iron out and a few features to add, but at least you will see which way it is heading.
> 
> If you have any comments / feedback / suggestions please email [email protected] - I don't always check the forums.
> 
> ...


 
It's great :2thumb:

It told me all mine correctly
3.125% Normal HET Patternless
6.25% Normal HET Patternless, Blizzard
3.125% Blizzard HET Patternless
3.125% Normal HET Patternless, Bell Albino
6.25% Normal HET Patternless, Bell Albino, Blizzard
3.125% Blizzard HET Patternless, Bell Albino
3.125% Enigma HET Patternless
6.25% Enigma HET Patternless, Blizzard
3.125% Enigma Blizzard HET Patternless
3.125% Enigma HET Patternless, Bell Albino
6.25% Enigma HET Patternless, Bell Albino, Blizzard
3.125% Enigma Blizzard HET Patternless, Bell Albino
3.125% Hypo HET Patternless
6.25% Hypo HET Patternless, Blizzard
3.125% Hypo Blizzard HET Patternless
3.125% Hypo HET Patternless, Bell Albino
6.25% Hypo HET Patternless, Bell Albino, Blizzard
3.125% Hypo Blizzard HET Patternless, Bell Albino
3.125% Hypo Enigma HET Patternless
6.25% Hypo Enigma HET Patternless, Blizzard
3.125% Hypo Enigma Blizzard HET Patternless
3.125% Hypo Enigma HET Patternless, Bell Albino
6.25% Hypo Enigma HET Patternless, Bell Albino, Blizzard
3.125% Hypo Enigma Blizzard HET Patternless, Bell Albino


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

LoveGeckos.com said:


> A beta version can be found at, Reptile Genetics Calculator - there are still a few things to iron out and a few features to add, but at least you will see which way it is heading.
> 
> If you have any comments / feedback / suggestions please email [email protected] - I don't always check the forums.
> 
> ...


Get rid of this we'll have nothing to do:lol2:.Genetic outcome pass a fair amount of time on here:gasp:.But not now: victory:.


----------



## mad baboon (Oct 2, 2008)

wow this is great calculator! it will help me out alot


----------



## LoveGeckos.com (Dec 7, 2008)

Hi Guys,

Thank you all for the positive responses and those that have also PMed and emailed me.



> Get rid of this we'll have nothing to do:lol2:.Genetic outcome pass a fair amount of time on here:gasp:.But not now: victory:.


 
I am sure there will be more you can add :2thumb:



> I know you say you want to add polygenetic traits but it will be impossible for a program to handle these line bred traits. After all lets say ember x eclipse het albino or similar although it will produce tremper albino eclipses how many of these in reality will actually express every trait required for RAPTOR?
> 
> Perhaps just a little note attatched when RAPTOR or het RAPTOR is selected that the polygenetic traits associated with it may crop up.
> Also it may be handy to have a het RAPTOR selection seen as most breeders label anything that has a RAPTOR parent het RAPTOR (and rightly so if its a good quality parent), this would also make it easier for the calculator to attatch the note to possible RAPTOR offspring and the traits that go with it, aso would make it easier for people that may not know RAPTOR is made up of various ressesive and polygenetic traits.


I like near on impossible :lol2: I think what you are suggestion is on the sort of lines that I am going. So great minds think alike or fools never diiffer, one of the two ... lol 



> Im not trying to teach you to suck eggs but i know things can slip the mind when working on larger scaled projects.


You are correct, things can easily be missed without outside input and feedback. I also have a problem with getting something stuck in my mind and not being flexible, I believe it's a dominant gene in my family.

*Things I would like to add.*
Tidy up the whole 1 Copy, 2 Copy thing on the results - (Gazz had some good ideas)
Results display, Phenotype, Genotype and possible hets.
Try and keep it simple


----------

